
I rewrote Redux to understand it - dclowd9901
http://www.jamasoftware.com/blog/lets-write-redux/
======
jiyinyiyong
Me too [https://github.com/jianliaoim/actions-
recorder](https://github.com/jianliaoim/actions-recorder)

